# Bag Stuffing



## scottishdoll

Hi 

I have a couple of Mulberry bags that I got pre-loved and they don't have any stuffing with them to keep their shape (naughty sellers just stuffed them in envelopes).

Does anyone have any recommendations on what should be used as the stuffing to try and keep their shape?

:help:


----------



## jules 8

Any clean fabric wil work, i.e. linens or towels.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I buy little cheap pillows too. Or roll up some brown paper into a ball or like one of those tubular throw pillows and tape it so it doesn't unravel. Keeps bags in shape.


----------



## BAGS0422

jules 8 said:


> Any clean fabric wil work, i.e. linens or towels.


that is a really good idea


----------



## scottishdoll

jules 8 said:


> Any clean fabric wil work, i.e. linens or towels.





Alex Spoils Me said:


> I buy little cheap pillows too. Or roll up some brown paper into a ball or like one of those tubular throw pillows and tape it so it doesn't unravel. Keeps bags in shape.





BAGS0422 said:


> that is a really good idea



Thanks Everyone, I'll look into those options


----------



## gorzoom

always use white color paper to fill out the bag. there will not be color transfer and use white dust bag too!


----------



## bags and bijoux

I use acid free white tissue paper to stuff all my bags.


----------



## scottishdoll

bags and bijoux said:


> I use acid free white tissue paper to stuff all my bags.



Where do you get that from?


----------



## bags and bijoux

scottishdoll said:


> Where do you get that from?



I purchased it from this seller on eBay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360515245391

They do larger packs of tissue paper as well. Delivery was quite quick as well.


----------



## amrx87

I just use old towels


----------



## Love Of My Life

Acid free tissue paper or a clean all cotton washed t-shirt especially

to keep the shape of some bags...


----------



## brainstorm

I use plastic bags, any kind will work, and the best part is that they are lightweight. This is helpful is you are "stacking" purses on top of one another and don't want any extra weight put on top of them.


----------



## brainstorm

Forgot to mention that sometimes I also use those little "air bags" that come with packages that I order from like amazon.com.


----------



## scottishdoll

brainstorm said:


> Forgot to mention that sometimes I also use those little "air bags" that come with packages that I order from like amazon.com.



That's a good idea, i could get some from work


----------



## bags and bijoux

brainstorm said:


> Forgot to mention that sometimes I also use those little "air bags" that come with packages that I order from like amazon.com.



Those pillow air packs are a really good idea.


----------



## smiley

scottishdoll said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a couple of Mulberry bags that I got pre-loved and they don't have any stuffing with them to keep their shape (naughty sellers just stuffed them in envelopes).
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on what should be used as the stuffing to try and keep their shape?
> 
> :help:


http://www.bagavie.com/


----------



## LittleGinnie

i used towels or old clothes, as long as they are clean before you put in i think it's okay


----------



## sdkitty

I usually stuff with old tee-shirts


----------



## jailnurse93

I had to cram a Liebeskind bag that I bought at a sample sale into my carry on for a flight home from NYC.  I mean that poor bag was flattened and CRAMMED when I got home.  It is now in fine shape because I stuffed her full of my spare flannel jammies til I could get her into her rightful shape!


----------



## Wobble987

I used that acid free tissue paper. used them with shoe also. absorb moisture and keeps them in shape.

plastic air bag not as good as tissue paper as it does not absorb moisture.


----------



## brainstorm

Wobble987 said:


> I used that acid free tissue paper. used them with shoe also. absorb moisture and keeps them in shape.
> 
> plastic air bag not as good as tissue paper as it does not absorb moisture.



If you're living in an environment that has that much moisture in it, it won't just be the tissue paper that is absorbing the moisture.


----------



## SWlife

I work for a newspaper and I have a newspaper end roll at home. This is a roll of blank newsprint paper that is too short to be of use on the press anymore. If you have a newspaper office in your town, call them to ask if they sell newspaper end rolls.
Generally they sell for $5 and will last you for YEARS!
When I get a new purse, I tear a length of paper off, and ball it up to stuff my purse.


----------



## Cocolo

brainstorm said:


> Forgot to mention that sometimes I also use those little "air bags" that come with packages that I order from like amazon.com.



I horde those pillows.  All of my bags are stuffed with them, but we don't have moisture issues so I haven't had any problems.  My closet is clean and dry and the plastic is recommended because of paper (meal moths) and fabric moths.  My husband even brings them home from work for me when he gets them.  You can really stuff the pillows into the bag so it keeps it's shape, and they are super lightweight.  I've started stuffing my taller boots as well.  As long as there is good ventilation you're safe.


----------



## ninjanna

I use the pillow of air that I receive from packages.  I have so many.

Bubble wrap is also good


----------



## Duckdash

I use a those pillows too, and I like to keep those "do not eat" gel moisture packs In the bags, just for good measure.


----------



## Wobble987

brainstorm said:


> If you're living in an environment that has that much moisture in it, it won't just be the tissue paper that is absorbing the moisture.



good point, although i felt that it is not so much the environment. its after wearing that i hope the paper bag will adress the suppleness, that probably arises from warmth and moisture that probably comes from body contact (messenger bag rubbing my behind).

also... i found that paper conforms to the shape of the bag better as opposed to plastic air bag.


----------



## sukidoo

Hi. I'd like to know if I should stuff my slouchy leather bags? They are:
1. Balenciaga city
2. YSL easy 
3. Goyard St. louis
4. Givenchy nightingale.
TIA


----------



## Tinkey

brainstorm said:


> I use plastic bags, any kind will work, and the best part is that they are lightweight. This is helpful is you are "stacking" purses on top of one another and don't want any extra weight put on top of them.



I use plastic Walmart/Target bags and then stuff them with packing peanuts (which I usually have a lot of)  Occasionally, when I have a ton of them, I stuff other Walmart bags inside.


----------



## rainrowan

I always save the lightweight or mediumweight brown Kraft paper that comes with my Zappos or Amazon shipments. They are already cut from a roll and the shipper has already crunched this into a tube shape in the box. I don't flatten them out, just kind of leave them as is, and replace the old stuffing time to time, or leave in a spare dust bag until I need it.

I try to use white tissue paper for my Chanel tho, the inner lambskin seems too delicate for the kraft paper.


----------



## Love Of My Life

If moisture is not an issue, which for me thankfully it isn't,

I use acid free tissue paper & also tee shirts.. I have a BV bag that I use

a t shirt for because I need to keep the shape..


----------



## toms2014

i think stuffing a bag, even the man bags that i have is very important when not used for long periods of time. I get brown paper from an art store and just pack my bags with this.


----------



## 50n1a

Good idea! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## loverestores

Old clothes or crumpled bond paper wrapped in clear plastic


----------



## AngelSlapsAlot

Does anyone know if the coach logo tissue paper that is stuffed into display bags is acid free?  I've been requesting to keep it whenever I buy a bag for when I store it. But if it is not acid free looks like I will be buying some. 

Thanks!


----------



## samanthaalexis

One tip I have it to stuff you bag with scarves. I especially love them because they are so soft and easily molded; I don't have to worry about destroying my expensive bags with something that might mold them into a funny or unnatural shape. (During the warmer months, it's a great place to store these unused items, so you get two birds with one stone! Yay!)


----------



## EMMY

I use old pillowcases, tissue paper, and get this: Stuff I don't wear but don't want to get rid of just yet...Like T-shirts that you bought years ago to mark an occasion, light weight sweaters..whatever..It's fun to take the stuffing out and be reminded of a fun event that I bought a tee at and don't wear anymore...I've also pulled stuff out and fell in love with it again...(!!) I had a great blouse I didn't wear much but I just couldn't part with it----I washed and ironed it and it is back hanging in my closet! Sometimes I just need to take a break from my things I guess...IK-too funny!


----------



## MyClosetIsFull

brainstorm said:


> Forgot to mention that sometimes I also use those little "air bags" that come with packages that I order from like amazon.com.


 
I love that idea!  I was working on arranging my bags earlier so that they're more accessible.  I just went back in the closet and put air pillows in the slouchy ones!


----------



## beastofthefields

brainstorm said:


> Forgot to mention that sometimes I also use those little "air bags" that come with packages that I order from like amazon.com.



that's what I always use, they're perfect!!


----------



## beastofthefields

Duckdash said:


> I use a those pillows too, and I like to keep those "do not eat" gel moisture packs In the bags, just for good measure.




Oh yeah, I was going to say about those, I always throw them away but are they worth keeping for our bags when they're not being used?


----------



## jaqliz

I use old clothes or scarves that I don't use to stuff the bags, i've learned it the hard way, I stored my bags without stuffing and it deforms it over time especially when you don't use it a lot!


----------



## salleo

I use bubble wrap - light and no danger of colour transfer.


----------



## BlondieB2013

I like the airbag idea, I throw them away a work, thanks for ideas ladies


----------



## Heart Star

I stuff the dust bags with white tissue paper and put them inside the bags to hold their shape.
I display them on shelves in a room with minimal sunlight.


----------



## luxecouture

I also use scarves or the puffy air pillows that come with my abundant Amazon purchases (addicted to the 2-day shipping!).


----------



## Bethanh

I use clothes that my kids have grown out of and their old baby wraps. Then each time I change bags, I get a little sentimental!!


----------



## jacquesjax

I use white japanese paper or tissue paper to prevent color transfer and to keep the bag clean.


----------



## jezzy_js

I scrunch up Primark brown paper carrier bags and stuff my handbags (yes, I love Primark!).  I also use small cushions for stuffing, depends on the structure of the bag. 

Never had issues with colour transfer or moisture. I've bought really out of shape preowned bags and have stuffed every nook and cranny with the brown paper bags and over time the shapes have been restored.  Love recycling &#128512;


----------



## zippy14u

I started buying small pillows/cushion from thrift stores to put in my bags. Works really well.


----------



## Black Elite

^^ Same.

I use cheap throw pillows from bodega type furniture stores and thrift shops. 

That and sweatshirts or sweatpants. It's great storage for sweaters, too since I always seem to run out of space for sweaters in my closet during the warmer months!


----------



## SensationWear

I usually stick an old t-shirt inside because I know it wont fade on the bag's lining as it had been washed millions of times.  It also is thin enough to move around so the shape of the purse can be maintained.


----------



## leenerz82

bags and bijoux said:


> I use acid free white tissue paper to stuff all my bags.


 

Is there an added benefit to using acid free paper as opposed to the ones used for gifts? I've heard them mentioned quite abit and now wondering if it is better overall for stuffing bags?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I used to use paper but then I started using the air packs people ship with. I find that they really fill out the bag and tke up much less room when I
 take them out to use.


----------



## gingerwong

Tissue paper or bubble wrap.


----------



## Nicelady

.:bump:
Love this...


----------



## slyyls

Black Elite said:


> ^^ Same.
> 
> I use cheap throw pillows from bodega type furniture stores and thrift shops.
> 
> That and sweatshirts or sweatpants. It's great storage for sweaters, too since I always seem to run out of space for sweaters in my closet during the warmer months!



Don't pillows absord and holds smells.    I would also think they hold dustmites.


----------



## sunpebbles

sometimes i don't get to launder and realize that i've run out of towels ... i tend to take towels stuffed in bags so my new solution which i just occurred to me last December was to take torn gift wrappers from Christmas and birthdays .. i crinkle them further and place in a plastic bag ... then i stuff them in my bags ... i only did this for the older bags, the newer and nicer one are stuffed in towels or clean old tshirts ... for tight corners that need to be shaped, i use my nieces' baby clothes because they are so small they stuff well in bag pockets (thick pockets like the ones in coach daphne bags) and side of bags which are not square shaped


----------



## foobly

Just needed to do the same, but on a very temporary basis. I was in a pinch and used newspaper wrapped in zipper plastic bags. It worked, with no ill effects to the bag, but it's *definitely* not a viable option for more than a few days.  

Dust mites, moisture, outgassing are all risks depending on the material, but the risks are primarily for long-term storage, and long-term storage is challenging. What works for me in a dry climate might destroy the same thing in a humid climate. 

Which reminds me... if using bubble wrap or any kind of plastic/foam, you probably want to make sure it's not brand new. For reusing paper, also beware of color/smell transfer. The longer it's going to be in there, the more cautious you'd want to be, I'd think...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Does anybody know what silk paper is? My new the Row bag has a care card which recommends stuffing with it but i don't know what it is.


----------



## beeecka

I love all of your ideas, i know Im a bit behind on this thread, but anyways you all have so many good ideas!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I used to keep the tissue paper the bags came with but that became such a bother.  I now use the air packs used in shipping.  I have a huge supply and depending upon the shape of the bag, I use them to fill the spaces in the bag.  I also make sure each dust cover has a pack of decicant for moisture protection and then I keep them in a room that has larger moisture control containers to ensure that there is no moisture in the warmer season.  The decicant packs need to be changed out often.  I find that when I empty the air packs it is a lot easier than paper and since I do that almost daily, it works for me.  Always love new ideas though.


----------



## slyyls

I just found some bag shapers online.  They are called S.O.S. Save Our Shape Preservers.    They look good, and I'm thinking of ordering them.


----------



## MissBambina

slyyls said:


> I just found some bag shapers online.  They are called S.O.S. Save Our Shape Preservers.    They look good, and I'm thinking of ordering them.


what's the website?  I'm looking for a new shaper for my Chanel 2.55


----------



## foobly

MissBambina said:


> what's the website?  I'm looking for a new shaper for my Chanel 2.55


I'm not sure if it is against the rules to actually post the link, but it looks like the shapers in question are made by "No Sacrifice Bags". Doing a web search for the shapers was a little tricky; searching for company name was much easier. Company appears to be new, which could be good or bad.  

The shapers do indeed look interesting. They have other stuff that looks interesting too, but I will have to wait to browse-- I'm outside of North America now, and I think it's being 'clever' about my location and not showing me a cart.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Acid free tissue paper is what I have been using for many years.

No color transfer, no fabric deteroriation & museums use this type of
tissue paper ..


----------



## TrickyTreat

Bubblewrap. Its easy to get of and put back again as one piece. I have aged Burberry Manor that had lost its firmness and I used paper inside of it but exchanged it to bubblewrap and it got better and stands on its feet even as empty now.

In time I think its important to air bags filled with bubblewrap to keep the insides safe for normal moisture coming from air.


----------



## Lost_in_Ohio

brainstorm said:


> I use plastic bags, any kind will work, and the best part is that they are lightweight. This is helpful is you are "stacking" purses on top of one another and don't want any extra weight put on top of them.


I also use plastic bags. I find them light weight and easy to form into corners. How does not have an over abundant from their shopping trips? Just make sure they are clean. I have also filled a plastic bag with quit batting for very special bags.


----------



## nsl

TrickyTreat said:


> Bubblewrap. Its easy to get of and put back again as one piece. I have aged Burberry Manor that had lost its firmness and I used paper inside of it but exchanged it to bubblewrap and it got better and stands on its feet even as empty now.
> 
> In time I think its important to air bags filled with bubblewrap to keep the insides safe for normal moisture coming from air.



Genius idea with bubble wrap!  But I agree, it doesn't let moisture escape the way paper does.


----------



## valarie1

bags and bijoux said:


> I use acid free white tissue paper to stuff all my bags.



That's what I use too. I've also used regular gift wrap tissue for small purses.  I'm not sure if its as safe as the acid free, but I've never had an issue.


----------



## BrynnCapella

Like others have said, I have used the air bubbles to maintain a bag's shape. I have also used cotton t-shirts which help form the bag's shape, but still are a gentle enough fabric.


----------



## Love Of My Life

mytangie888 said:


> Where to buy this acid free tissue paper?


 


You can purchase from u-line...


----------



## morejunkny

mytangie888 said:


> Where to buy this acid free tissue paper?




In the US, Bed Bath & Beyond and the Container Store usually have it.


----------



## BoardinXbox

I use air bags for stuffing, just like brainstorm mentioned.


----------



## Nan Suthamsamai

As in my experienced as a handbag designer, here's some tips that I use for my sample:

- See if your bag is on which structure, soft / semi / hard. The one that need stuffing is the semi one (the one that sit on the table nicely but not gonna stay upright).
- Use the cotton sack, similar size to the dust bag you have for your handbag, and stuffing it with white thin paper (same as the one that they wrap your bag when you bought them). The cotton sack is good as it's the natural fiber with less chemical to effect your bag. The white thin paper is good because it's can easily squeeze to any size and shape, better than the thick papers and can do the corner stuffing nicely.
- Squeeze the thin paper into a ball in different size and put it in the cotton sack. 
- Put cotton sack into your bag, and try to fill in all corner with smaller paper ball as your bag needed.

This way, when you want to use your bag again, you can easily take the whole cotton sack out at once and put it back easily when you put your bag back to your wardrobe.

Hope it helps


----------



## vinny77

I just use white pillow case and stuff it with acid free tissue paper.


----------



## ML Gilmour

I had no idea that stuffing a bag was a good idea. But it makes sense. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rraven

I'm currently using a block of styrofoam but these ideas are tonnes better.


----------

